

Key Stroke Logger - Source Code - 16s
http://74.207.233.100/16k/

======
16s
I wrote a passive key stroke logger (back in 2007) called 16k to demonstrate
how these type of key stroke loggers work. No one has ever paid it much
attention, until yesterday when several anti-keylogging softwares discovered
it and realized that their software did not detect it. Since that time, my
hosting provider has received multiple abuse notices and take-down requests
that I have had to respond to and a few DNS services have blacklisted my
domain names (clear cloud dns). I can't believe this has happened.

\--------------------------------

nslookup www.16s.us 74.118.212.1

Server: 74.118.212.1

Address: 74.118.212.1#53

Name: www.16s.us

Address: 66.129.99.88

\--------------------------------

My source code and binaries are GPG signed, authenticode signed and MD5'ed and
have not changed for more than a year. They've been available for download for
many years. And now, all of a sudden, out of the blue they are labeled as
malware. I had a small degree of respect for commercial security before this,
but now I have none. It seems Security Theater and morons are in charge of
companies claiming to make the Web safe.

I was hoping HN would help me get the word out. My site <http://16s.us/16k>
has no javascript, java, cookies, flash or advertisements. There is nothing
malicious _at all_ about it.

Edit: Formatting

